
New Gitter Chat Channel about Artificial General Intelligence / Strong AI - RazvanPanda
https://gitter.im/artificial-general-intelligence/Lobby
======
RazvanPanda
The purpose of the channel is to exchange ideas so that together we can
contribute to the creation of `Safe Artificial General Intelligence`.

